# Smoked bbq sauce



## smokininthegarden (Sep 2, 2018)

Just thinking out loud here but I was wondering if I put a bowl of homemade bbq sauce off to the side in my smoker if it would take on a smokey flavor? Maybe stir it very few minutes?
Just a thought but I want to make a really Smokey sauce without using liquid smoke or smoked salt they both just taste wrong to me.

If anyone has tried this or can comment please reply.

Cal


----------



## js0813 (Sep 2, 2018)

Man I wish I had some pics of it, but I threw some baked beans in a small loaf pan, and some Stubbs bbq sauce in a really small foil pan and set them at the edge of my grate behind some pork shoulder cuts. Stirred every 10 min or so to taste it, and the sauce had just enough smoke after about 20. Much more would have been too much.  

My daughter loved it, wife hated it and said it tasted like a tree, and I was on the fence.  Worth trying, but don’t rely on it for the family...

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 2, 2018)

js0813

Thanks  for the reply, next time I fire up my smoker I will give this a try. Can’t hurt anything.

Cal

Ohh, and does your wife eat a lot of trees? Sorry I couldn’t resist.

.
.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 2, 2018)

LOL exactly what I asked her....


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2018)

JS is correct, many people have smoked BBQ sauce, water for ice cubes and even some whiskies for added flavor. Just make sure you stir it every so often. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2018)

I smoke my homemade sauce all the time. If the smoker is running I will let it sit in the smoker for a couple of hours, or if I'm not smoking anything at the time I make the sauce, I just simmer it on the stove for a half hour or so. But cooking it in the smoker definitely is the way to go, IMHO!
I also moved this to "sauces, rubs, & marinades".
Al


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 5, 2018)

I’ve done it with sauces, as well as pans of vegetables for sides to go with whatever I’m cooking. It definitely adds a nice smokiness to everything. Plus I like the thought of eating a full meal cooked completely on the smoker.


----------

